# Just got a kitten.



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

Just sayin'.

It's a tiny baby that was under the neighbors porch, yelping for 3 days nonstop.
Damn those babies are loud!

Tried to check it out at night and it just kept hiding.

This morning asked the neighbor what the deal was. They said the kids found it in the backyard, and they don't want it, but it won't leave. :roll:

While talking, it came out, it climbed on my shoe, and up my leg.

I guess I was "chosen".

:er:



Expect pictures. Many many pictures! It's soooo precious!


Remember, babies are cute, so you don't kill them.:lmao:


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 13, 2011)

A good friend of mine said to me the other day actually that there is only one problem with kittens.

They turn into cats.


----------



## mc1979 (Oct 13, 2011)

The homeless ones are the hardest to resist! Can't believe you didn't already put a pic up with this thread!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2011)

Kittens are nature's way of saying, "You used to have nice furniture!"

Puppies are nature's way of saying, "You used to have nice carpet!"


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually like kittens.  I think they're delicious!


----------



## MissCream (Oct 13, 2011)

Dawwwwwwwwww ya big teddy bear


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2011)

Please take this opportunity to post a pic or two or three of the newly adopted kitten, and then conduct a days-long, 457-reply, 14,000-view post in which we the TPF mob, get to name the little furball. Whaddaya' say??? Hey I donated a lens to TPF Across America...the least you could do is let us name a kitten...


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2011)

OOOooooooooooooo!!!! I can't wait to hear what you named little he/she!!! Kittens are just one of the cutest things EVER!! lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^^what Derrel said.... the pics!?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 13, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 13, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> :addpics:



Exactly.  Show us the pu$$y!


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2011)

Darn it stop teasing and show the kitty cat


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 13, 2011)

In advance of said pet pics... awwwwwww!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

It won't stay more than 3 inches away from me, and it seems to love the camera!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 13, 2011)

they can be addictive... be careful!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2011)

Every life should have nine cats.  

I'm on numbers 8 & 9 at the moment.


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright now you are just pis-sing me off!!!!


----------



## Compaq (Oct 13, 2011)

This is sooo Bitter... LOOOOOOL I'm sure he's cuddly under his... eh, furry self.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

This isn't my first cat, but it is my first baby cat. 

I can't get a pic of it with it's tail, which seems half as long as it should be. Is that how it goes?


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2011)

awwws!!

kitty needs a wipe around the eyes though - and if I recall right kitten tails are somewhat shorter I think


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like cats but I'm allergic to them.  Wasn't so bad in my youth but as I get older the more they get to me.  If it wasn't for that I'd have a couple in a heartbeat.  That's a cute kitty.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 13, 2011)

Aw, Bitter, you ole softie! Props to you for saving the poor little thing. Although, haha, given how that the little guy/girl climbed up your leg - you really had no choice at all, did you? 

Have you figured out if it's male or female yet? I assume female based on her colouring. Poor little thing looks either very young or very starved. Or both. Definitely needs some TLC.

Yep, a short tail is normal when they are very young.

Oh ETA a warning - if she has been starved, be prepared for some really stinky poo when her system kicks back into gear......we've been there, done that. It's not fun, but does pass (ha pun intended) after a while.


----------



## StringThing (Oct 13, 2011)

Good on you for taking in a stray.  My wife and I foster for a friend's kitten rescue charity, we have 9 presently that will be up for adoption soon.

Have you taken the little critter in for a check-up yet?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure of the sex. 
Just "adopted" it today, but will take it to the vet soon.

Black Sheep, thanks for the heads up on stinky poo! 


Like I said, never had a kitten, but definitely sense some abandonment issues. But it is so cute! 

It plays with my beard. LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2011)

Now you need to teach it to pose.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2011)

Yer' gonna need another flash and a smallish umbrella to use as a hairlight/separation light...I'm just sayin....


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 13, 2011)

You mean like those little umbrellas that come with those alcoholic beverages ?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Now you need to teach it to pose.


 Oh, don't worry. I'll be making a thread asking for pose ideas, prop suggestions, and what settings I should use. 

And per Derrel's suggestion, where to buy a cheap umbrella.


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 13, 2011)

KITTY 


<3


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Now you need to teach it to pose.
> ...



You'll also need to ask what camera, lens, memory card, flash brand and post software to use.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 13, 2011)

you're only in trouble when it starts to critique your work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

It fell asleep in my chest hair and is dreaming. Twitch, twitch.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It fell asleep in my chest hair and is dreaming. Twitch, twitch.



Uh, yeah...better make sure you put some Band-Aids over the,uh, *vestigal bull's eyes* on your chest, or you might just wake up, uh...with a kitty on there...

They often knead with their claws when they nurse, you know...


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It fell asleep in my chest hair and is dreaming. Twitch, twitch.



He's chasing rabbits.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > It fell asleep in my chest hair and is dreaming. Twitch, twitch.
> ...



Yes....they do! and purr at the same time. Bitter's in love....:love:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Animals have a deep capacity for love

Lion reunites with owner after years in the wild : theCHIVE


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait. Did you just call me an animal?


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2011)

You don't own cats. You're just staff.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2011)

Dogs will immediately respond when called.

Cats............ eh.... they'll take a message and get back to you.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2011)

BTW..... make sure you have a few laser pointers around the house.  Most cats never learn the futility of chasing that dot.


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, laser pointers are the one toy our cats have never, ever gotten tired of! 

Bitter, how's the kitten doing? Any name yet?


----------



## MTVision (Oct 15, 2011)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Yeah, laser pointers are the one toy our cats have never, ever gotten tired of!
> 
> Bitter, how's the kitten doing? Any name yet?



I should get some laser pointers-every other toy I've bought has a string that my cat always eats. My cat definitely isn't the smartest cat out there - she isn't the nicest either!

Bitter - adorable little kitty!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 15, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Yeah, laser pointers are the one toy our cats have never, ever gotten tired of!
> 
> Bitter, how's the kitten doing? Any name yet?



Last cat tired quickly of the laser pointer. *shrug*

Name is still Kitty. *shrug*

The name will come.

Kitty is doing great.

Won't use litter on it's own yet, but if ever few hours you put her in it, she goes. 

I think we are past the horrific gas. 


All too quickly realized that morning time is limited before she gets locked in the bathroom (for now), and is adept at hiding. *grrrrrr*

In looking for the kitty this morning, I found another mouse trap (thought I got them all), with a mouse skeleton in it. Literally, the skeleton. Kinda disconcerting. Where did the flesh go?


----------



## Overread (Oct 15, 2011)

No that is one old mousetrap - you should have taken a pic!

Also I vote for "Sweet" as the kitty name -- Bitter and Sweet


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2011)

What kitty doesn't go to work w/ you!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2011)

Somebody start a "Name Bitter's *****" thread!!!


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 15, 2011)

hahahaha I seriously do not know which sentence to answer first! Ugh about the mouse skeleton.

Kittens are masters at hiding, that's what they are supposed to do by instinct - if mom isn't with them, they hide from predators until mom lets them know it's ok to come out. I strongly suggest a dog crate for the kitten if you have the space at home. Toss her in the crate when you aren't around to keep an eye on her, much less stress for you that way. 

If she's really young, she might not have any idea about the litter box, but it will come with time and you are doing the right thing by putting her in there as you have been.

Sorry to hear that you actually did get the stinky gas, but glad to hear it seems to have passed. Have you taken her in for a vet check yet? You might want to do it sooner rather than later if you have time, just in case she has fleas/worms.

Looking forward to more photos with the tiny umbrella & lighting setup!

Name suggestion - if she is actually a she - Topaz or Amber? (you are the Jeweler after all)


----------



## emoxley (Oct 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Not sure of the sex.
> Just "adopted" it today, but will take it to the vet soon.
> 
> Black Sheep, thanks for the heads up on stinky poo!
> ...



Going by the pic, it's a Calico kitty, so there's a 99.9% probability that it's a female. Some say that all calicos are female, but I think I read somewhere that one in every few thousand would be male. She should be a very lovable kitty as she grows. Get some twine or heavy string, and drag it on the floor. Most kittens love to play with string. Also boxes and paper bags laying on their side. It's funny that they can entertain themselves with almost anything. If you get her chasing a laser pointer dot on the floor, make sure to *not* let the laser get in her eye.

She will be good company as she grows too. I think cats are much more lovable than dogs. They are cleaner and quieter too. A leaf falling from a tree doesn't get them barking all night!  Keep the litterbox clean, and it shouldn't smell. Also, if the litterbox is clean, she shouldn't go on the floor somewhere else, unless she has a medical problem. Sometime when you can catch it on, watch Cats 101 on the Animal Planet channel. It will usually teach you something about the little kitties. You're in for a *fun* time for the next few months.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> In looking for the kitty this morning, I found another mouse trap (thought I got them all), with a mouse skeleton in it. Literally, the skeleton. Kinda disconcerting. Where did the flesh go?


Insects ate it.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2011)

Speaking of insects, be a good daddy, and have some fun teaching your new baby to hunt. Start soon. Cats are smart. Since she doesn't have feline parents around, you'll need to teach her the finer points of stalking and capturing prey. Start with house flies or moths. Use a few mouth clicks to signal the beginning of a hunt, then point to a housefly. Stalk it. Try and "get it" a couple times. Stay at it for 5 minutes or so. This time of year, there's always one or two flies that get into the house and buzz around and annoy. Many indoor cats become expert "buggers". We had one cat, Nigel, who caught every moth, every fly, and every preying mantis and crane fly that she (Nigel, yes, a female cat, named for Nigel in the rock and roll satire movie) could. She also loved to catch and eat grasshoppers, as did Little Man.


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2011)

I now have a mental image in my mind of Derrel on his hands and knees stalking and eating moths  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^^^^Great...lol Now so do I!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 16, 2011)

Her name is Bitter*****.

Wtf?  Pu$$y is censored?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Her name is Bitter*****.
> 
> Wtf?  Pu$$y is censored?



It's not that hard to type out BitterPùssy.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 16, 2011)

Insects ate it.[/QUOTE]

That's more disconcerting.


Derrel, she is already hunting. It's hilarious.


Black Sheep, thanks for the tips. She'll be going to the Vet on Wednesday, I think.

I think the name we settled on is Meep. It's the sound she makes.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!    You'll get lots of info and free goodies from the vet, so I'm glad you're taking her soon.   It sounds like she did indeed "pick" you, which means you're connected forever.    :mrgreen:    (The absolute best way to be with your critters.)     Meep is a great name, btw.    

Have fun, and keep up with the pics!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 21, 2011)

AWWWWWWW KITTTTTTYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: 

My baby boy was a stray when I took him in too!  He was owned by someone before me I'm sure because he was neutered and declawed, but his leg was busted and we got him all fixed up and he's the sweetest thing ever!

You're kitty is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO  adorable!  She/He (didn't read through the thread, I just wanted to see a KITTY!) sounds like a sweetheart! (Okay... I skimmed... I saw the part about it not wanting to stay away from your camera and falling asleep on your chest :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: )


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 25, 2011)

1.Don't take flash pictures of your carpet!










2.









3.










4. My favorite!


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

What a little cutie pie......=)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a boy!!!


Boy cats are better!


----------



## MTVision (Oct 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> It's a boy!!!
> 
> Boy cats are better!



Are you sure?  
My cat has a complex since I thought she was a male for the longest time. She still has a boy name and the only time I refer to her as female is when I'm calling her a "little b****"

Male cats are better. This is my first female cat and she is like the devil!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ​


_Who is this weirdo, and why does he keep flashing that light in my face?_​


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 26, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vet said it's a boy, it has tiny weebles.

And worms, and fleas, and a little heart murmur that will probably go away.


I was owned by a male cat and he was the coolest. I never liked cats until he adopted me. He came with the better half though, and was already an adult.
But I have heard females are a ***** from far to many people. So I am quite happy it's a dude.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

cute!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd go so far as to say the sex doesn't matter.... it's the training that does.  I've had nine cats in my life (currently with #s 8 & 9), a roughly equal mix of male & female, and haven't seen any difference in their behaviors (in terms of problems).  Yes, they all had different personalities, but one sex doesn't stand out to me as 'bad'.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'd go so far as to say the sex doesn't matter.... it's the training that does.  I've had nine cats in my life (currently with #s 8 & 9), a roughly equal mix of male & female, and haven't seen any difference in their behaviors (in terms of problems).  Yes, they all had different personalities, but one sex doesn't stand out to me as 'bad'.



You can train cats? 

Maybe you can train mine not to be a huge douche.


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go so far as to say the sex doesn't matter.... it's the training that does.  I've had nine cats in my life (currently with #s 8 & 9), a roughly equal mix of male & female, and haven't seen any difference in their behaviors (in terms of problems).  Yes, they all had different personalities, but one sex doesn't stand out to me as 'bad'.
> ...



I think the cats trained sparky. LOL.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 26, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before you become the top contributor on both lolcats.com and icanhascheezburger.com. 


Also, congrats on the kitteh. He's a damn cute 'un.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 26, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> I'd go so far as to say the sex doesn't matter.... it's the training that does.  I've had nine cats in my life (currently with #s 8 & 9), a roughly equal mix of male & female, and haven't seen any difference in their behaviors (in terms of problems).  Yes, they all had different personalities, but one sex doesn't stand out to me as 'bad'.



My parents have 2 female and 3 male cats. One of the females is a royal ***** - hisses at you if you walk near her and the other one is just an annoying loud ass Siamese. My cat though is crazy - if I tell her no, her ears flatten and she will attack me for 5 minutes or longer. I will be sitting in a chair and she will jump over the back and bite me. If I walk by her she attacks me - just me no one else. She sneak attacks - she'll be on the fridge and ill bend down to get something and she'll jump on my back! Then at nite after she bites and scratches me she gets all loving. 

If the cat is in attack mode and my daughter gets between me and the cat she will bite her. 

She is untrainable. Pure evil.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Just sayin'.
> 
> It's a tiny baby that was under the neighbors porch, yelping for 3 days nonstop.
> Damn those babies are loud!
> ...



Careful careful your about to ruin your reputation. Kinda like manaheim and his fur babies. Saw nothing but cute kitten pictures for a whole month. Come to think about it. Front page of the forum is still a @#$king cat. Before you know it you'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 26, 2011)

Male cats are cheaper to fix too. Really quick to de-nut them. :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2011)

MTVision said:


> She is untrainable. Pure evil.



Guys have been saying that about women for centuries now


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'd go so far as to say the sex doesn't matter.... it's the training that does.  I've had nine cats in my life (currently with #s 8 & 9), a roughly equal mix of male & female, and haven't seen any difference in their behaviors (in terms of problems).  Yes, they all had different personalities, but one sex doesn't stand out to me as 'bad'.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> You can train cats? .



Absolutely.  It just take a bit more patience than with dogs, kids, etc.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > You can train cats? .
> ...



Sparky has been well trained by his feline overlords


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol looking at cute kittens never gets old. Have you come up with a name yet? If not, here is a list of possibles for this little gentleman: Mr. Paws, Banjo, Chester, Meeko, and my personal favorite: Mr. *****.


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 26, 2011)

Overread said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > MissCream said:
> ...



Spray bottles of water and treats work really well.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

Overread said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > MissCream said:
> ...



Not really.  I got Mittens & Chubby about 8 weeks ago from a friend, who couldn't litter-box train them.  I had them using the litter box inside of two days.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

margosoriginals said:


> Spray bottles of water and treats work really well.



Flour and mousetraps, too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 27, 2011)

speaking of training cats.... clicker training rocks! It is amazing what you can train a cat to do, when you motivate them properly!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

Soooooo...Kitty should have a buddy, right?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

YES!@! Bless you for getting a cat from some kind of a cat rescue/cat adoption place. Cats seem to multiply....like fishing rods...CD's...lenses...tools...cameras...their numbers seem to inexplicably be motivated to increase due to some celestial force that permeates the galaxy...once a household has one kitteh, a second seems imminently logical...even for a big, bad, bitter jewler who likes to DDR...

What's the name gonna be on the black cat? Midnight? Cole? (a play on coal mine). Char? (word play again) Shadow? Zone Zero? or maybe Zee-Zee for Zone 0, or just Z-Oh?


----------



## StringThing (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ This.  Awesome that you are adopting.

Too bad that you don't live local to me.  I have 8 cute kittehs up for adoption.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 9, 2011)

He's adorable.  We recently took in a rescued calico female.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

The local APL is moving and had a moving sale. Soooo....we thought Anderson Pooper needed a buddy.

He is also 8 weeks old. 

I agree Derrel, too many cats out there and stupid people who don't get them fixed.
At my last job, a co-worker who was poor, got a male and female kitty. I reccomendend she get them fixed, and I was going to offer to pay for it if she couldn't afford it. Instead her reply was "Nah, they deserve to have sex once before I do that!" :facepalm:

A few months later she asked us if we wanted any kittens. Dumbass!

Anywho...One of my first thoughts of the two kitties was *Gah!* The dynamic range! LOL


New kitty is in quarantine, and apparently (I'm at work) Anderson Pooper is quite interested, and they have been playing footsy under the door.
I stopped and bought a ginormous kitty condo/play tree/thing before work. Yeah, they're gona be spoiled.


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2011)

More kitties!

And yes good plan indeed - very good plan! 

Barring the total fail on the dynamic range -- but then again that might just force you down the path of holy film!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 9, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It won't stay more than 3 inches away from me, and it seems to love the camera!



Macro? He/she is small you said...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> SNIP>...ginormous kitty condo/play tree/thing before work. Yeah, they're gona be spoiled.



Awwwwww, ya' big old softie!!! You're a good cat-daddy already! Be sure and save some money for braces once they hit their teenage years...and by "braces" I mean the expensive couch you will want to buy, to replace the old couch, which they are going to tear to shreds over the upcoming 24 months...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2011)

The last two black cats I had were named Jet and Briquette.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 9, 2011)

Bitter, you are awesome! 
Two very lucky kittens, for sure 

Please provide many videos of them playing, all of our cats here are older and not quite as entertaining as they used to be...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Aaaawwwww......how nice.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The last two black cats I had were named Jet and Briquette.



Briquette!


Yeah, we only got another kitten for potential Kitty Porn YouTube fame!

I am sure I will have videos for you BlackSheep!


We just thought we should get another younging while the other is still itty bitty.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2011)

Briquette:








Jet:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, the new kitty is a LOVER! Anderson Pooper is the fighter.
New kitty didn't use his claws at all.

Pooper enjoyed helping me put the tree together, and has been on it ever since!
This pleases me.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 9, 2011)

OK, Bitter - nevermind the cats - I want to come live in that condo!!!!
It's incredible!

Again I say ---lucky, lucky kittens.

And you are a total softie, aren't you?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

I AM NOT A SOFTY!

Oh, that one is just temporary. I got it for a great price cuz it was "damaged". 

We will be going with a forest, but it has to wait till after xMas.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ............Pooper enjoyed helping me put the tree together, and has been on it ever since!
> This pleases me.



Assimilation is complete.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 9, 2011)

Hahahahahahah!!!!!!!
Assimilation is complete indeed!!!!
Sucker!!!!

PS Bitter, when you get the plans for the forest, can you share? My cats saw the first gi-normous condo that your cats got, and I'm in trouble now......

And yes, you are a total softie! (who apparently does a mean DDR too, lol - I saw that video you posted)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have plans for them. They'd be easy enough to build though. I just don't have th time. Google cool cat tree...thats where I found who will make them.

The kitty condo was only $120 from petco. I got 25% off, cuz it was "damaged" somehow.

These things aren't that expensive.


http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Kitty-Mansions-Bel-Air-Beige-KMZ1031.html


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a similar condo for my fuzzbutts.  One only like to sleep on the top level, the other wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

This one IS expensive. I like it because it is more sculptural, and would work well in our house.

Cat Furniture for Large Cats


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I have a similar condo for my fuzzbutts.  One only like to sleep on the top level, the other wants nothing to do with it.



That was my fear, that he/they wouldnt use it, but Poopers been on it all night!
New black kitty is quarantined for three days. So we'll see what he thinks of it.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, only $120? Good deal, the same ones go for between $700 - 1100 up here. The really simple ones, that comprise a single upright 2x4 with a platform at the top - those cost $120!

We have thought about building one for our cats, but never have, no time or space to do it right now. Maybe someday.


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2011)

Darn your cats live good! 
Ours make do with the sofas and chairs and beds and generally - what we make do with 
Course market auctions can also be good - 3 leather chairs for £50 (the cats don't much get to use that though - that is husky zone)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Wow, only $120? Good deal, the same ones go for between $700 - 1100 up here. The really simple ones, that comprise a single upright 2x4 with a platform at the top - those cost $120!
> 
> We have thought about building one for our cats, but never have, no time or space to do it right now. Maybe someday.


 
Did you see the link to allpetfurniture.com up there? My exact condo is $139, and they ship to Canada.
I am sure the free shipping is US only, and I don't know if you pay some other border tax. But there it is. 

I :heart: Toronto. It's on my list to visit for a photo safari too.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2011)

Overhead, the idea for the condo is for exercise, and their own furniture. 
Pooper was running all up and down and over and climbing up the back of my recliner.
Kitty condo fixed that.

Pooper is an attention whore, and judging by what I saw today, that thing is worth it. He's asleep on my lap.
He played all over that thing all evening, and gave us a break.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

Luxury Cat Condo!!!!! niiiice!


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 9, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, only $120? Good deal, the same ones go for between $700 - 1100 up here. The really simple ones, that comprise a single upright 2x4 with a platform at the top - those cost $120!
> ...




I did see the link, but didn't catch that they ship to Canada - thank you for pointing that out! 

You will absolutely have to come up to the big T.O. when you get the chance! (heh, we are the centre of Canada after all, LOL) But all joking aside, if you are able to spend a few days I totally recommend spending some time in the immediate areas north/east/west of the city, too - there's so many things to see in Ontario beyond Toronto. Tons of stuff to shoot all around! And if you need a guide, just let me know!


----------



## StringThing (Nov 10, 2011)

>



If your cat's condo is as big as your living room, they have trained you well!
:lmao:


----------



## terri (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pictures so far, Bitter....keep 'em coming!  

Congrats on the NEW new kitty.....I'm betting they end up being great friends.   :love:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 10, 2011)

I am impressed. They are playing together on the kitty condo. Really fun to watch. Rudy Valentino doesn't give a **** about Pooper. Pooper insists on attacking. Rudy bats him away and continues what he was doing. 

Rudy has a beautiful voice and makes some amazing trills and other sweet sounds. He has a purr like a Mack Truck's Jake Brake. LOUD! it's really amazing.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2011)

You gonna keep him inside, or let him out to hunt?  Probably not declawed yet...?  After I saw the operation actually being done, I've never had a cat declawed...

One cat we had - every single day, he would leave us a kill on the porch...  Birds, rabbits, whatever...  Always headless.  I was told that they eat the head and leave the rest for you - they think you're too stupid to feed yourself.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 28, 2011)

We're on the fence about declawing. They'll be indor cts. Been doing pretty good keeping themed trimmed, so maybe the will get used to doing that. They haven't been clawing furniture much, and do use the sissel posts, so maybe we won't. They can do I with lasers now to. *shrug*

Please, no claw lectures.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Please, no claw lectures.


No lecture - we had always had ours cats declawed for as long as I can remember.  I was putting new flooring in a vet's clinic once when they were declawing a cat.  All I'm saying is that if you saw what was actually involved, you _might_ think twice about it.  I was there (working), and they're like - 'well, you can watch if you want', lol.

I wouldn't hold it against you either way though.  Just don't watch if you do have it done, lol.


The cat we have now (indoor cat) has not been declawed, and it hasn't been an issue yet (we've had her for about 5 years).  She's pretty calm - so she doesn't really tear up the furniture or anything.  She's actually very low maintenance, which I like, lol.  We've also had declawed cats that managed to kill just as much as any other cat too - so they are still very capable even without claws.

Anyway - if you do eventually have it done - stay in the waiting room.    Probably not something you would want to watch anyway...

(Sometimes it better to not see what happens behind the curtain.)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 28, 2011)

No, I wouldn't watch. I don't want to see any surgeries on anything.

I know you weren't lecturing. I just don't want anyone one else to chime in on that hot button issue.
We're gonna wait and see how they behave, and provide as best we can for their scratching post needs. 

So far, I believe one is a climber, and one is a ground dweller.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

New cat...  Christmas around the corner...  Do you prefer fake trees or real trees, lol...?

Through the years, I've had a lot of cats...  Christmas can get 'interesting' sometimes depending on how much your cat like trees.  

This will be our first time with a real tree with this cat ... we'll see how that goes...  Knowing how she was with fake trees, I'm a little worried...


----------



## Overread (Nov 28, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> One cat we had - every single day, he would leave us a kill on the porch...  Birds, rabbits, whatever...  Always headless.  I was told that they eat the head and leave the rest for you - they think you're too stupid to feed yourself.



But are you not the provider of food from the amazing metal containers  such things as feline claws and teeth can never open, but bring forth such delights of meat and jelly and gravy and fish; and also the one who can not only shake but actually reach the addictive biscuit box!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2012)

My how they grow!


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2012)

Awwws! Love that paw angle "please no pictures whilst I'm sleeping"


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 26, 2012)

You mean to say: if that paw had a ...erm ... middle ... erm ... finger, we would ... ? That what you're saying???


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 26, 2012)

The little stinker is getting big!
They grow up so fast...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2012)

You ain't kidding! It wasn't so long ago that he would sleep in my beard!


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2012)

This is clearly a sign



that you need a bigger beard!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm working on it.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 26, 2012)

Something to be said for those who save animals.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 21, 2012)

hey Bitter, how are the kittens doing? It's been a while.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2012)

Can I return them and get two new babies?


Anderson Pooper is a jerk. Not evil. Just a jerk.

Valentino is appropriately named, and is just such a lover. He's kinda dumb and clumsy too. Which makes for some laughs. LOL

Valentino also seems to be on edge a lot. He was under a glass paneled coffee table, and I sneezed, and he jumped straight up with enough force to knock over a beer bottle on the top.

Pooper seems to have some lasting psychological "I'm starving" issues and always wants to eat. He eats his wet food so fast, then pushes Valentino outta the way to eat his.
Valentino just walks away and sighs. There is a bowl of crunchies always available, so he eats enough. Pooper reluctantly eats the crunchies. He'll eat some, and then meow a lot, cuz he wants wet food. LOL

They are quite the characters. I think Valentino would be happier as a single cat. Pooper needs another frolicy buddy. 
Valentino loves being pet for long periods, but on tables, and shelves, and the cat tree, but never in your lap. Pooper doesn't want petting, he wants to play, bite, and claw. You start petting him, and he immidiately flips over and attacks (playfully) your hand.

I've only had one cat prior to these monsters, and I met him when he was older (5-6years). He was so mellow, and just the perfect cat. Everything you would want in a cat. He was black, like Valentino. So I dunno how much of this is still young kitty stuff and if they will mellow (particularly Pooper) out or not. It's fun hearing noises in other rooms, and exclaiming "for God sake's, what NOW?" LOL

Love them.

They have been really good with the furniture, so they still have their claws. We're getting a new couch though...we'll continue training. LOL
They are funny when you trim their nails, and they go to jump up on something and slide down. It makes trimming their nails fun. LOL

We use the trick of putting a clip on the scruff behind their neck to immobilize them. Works like a charm!






Thank you internets!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoah, that clip trick is really bizarre! Good to know.

Sounds like you have two teenagers in the house right now, especially the Pooper. Our abandoned cat (Karma) was like that at that age, and also does that same mad eating thing that Pooper does, but now that we've had her for a few years she's gotten better about that stuff. It's funny that you mention that Pooper needs another buddy - we're going through that right now with Karma too! A couple of years ago we got her a kitten (Lucky, another dumped cat that needed a home), but Lucky just sleeps all the time (Lucky seems to be very similar to your Valentino). 

So now we're debating getting Karma her second kitten because she has so much energy and is getting bored. But we just finally got our cat population down from 4 to 2 (we had two seniors who passed away over the last year or so), and I really really don't want to be cleaning litter boxes for more than 2 cats....


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, I wanted to add - they do grow out of that "jerk" stage pretty quickly. Karma used to do this thing where she would chew HARD on my feet at night. All night. But that only lasted for a short while, and now her version of being a stinker is getting up on the coffee table and knocking all of the stuff on it off, which is more fun to watch than TV


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2012)

It's not easy being a parent? lol


----------



## STM (Apr 21, 2012)

Puppies are cute, no one could possibly deny that, but kittens are an _order of magnitude _cuter, most especially if there is more than one. 

I brought home a beautiful and very sweet year old stray female tabby a little over 3 years ago. Unbeknownst to me when I brought her home she was pregnant. My wife pitched a fit but when the kittens came along, that was the end of that. She had five but the fifth was stillborn. Two of the kittens, one male and one female, are Manx, the male completely and the female just has a little bobtail. The other two have normal tails. She was apparently a real slut with multiple sex partners. We had decided that when the kittens were 16 weeks old we would give them up for adoption, except for the male Manx. Three years later we still have five cats (and a border collie mix). What is unique is that the mother still has a very strong maternal instinct when it comes to the others and they are still very much "mama's boys and girls". The "kids" will be 3 years old tomorrow.



Make sure the kitten gets to the vet and gets her shots and de-wormed. Also have her checked for feline leukemia.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2012)

STM, the boys have had regular visits for all their stuff. Both have been fixed.

It's good to know some of the jerk stage will (hopefully) pass.

Valentino's "wool sucking" on me, and me alone, is waning. It's only occasional, and tolerable now. Now when he does it, it's for a little bit, and he'll fall asleep. Which is nice. It's the only time he will nap on me. No more waking up with Valentino sucking on the blanket at my ear, at 3am. *phew*

They really are great to have, and I play with them a lot. They have great toys that they enjoy, but I love getting the mouse on a stick, and get them jumping all over. I have never seen a cat pant before, like Pooper does. Valentino takes little breaks during the fun, but Pooper goes non stop.

The clip trick is actually rather funny. Try it! You will laugh! We use "Chip Clips" instead of those metal ones. 
Put the clip on, and they are on their side, on the table, and you can leisurely trim their nails, without complaint. it's fantastic!


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^^^^ I might try that on my little dog....lol He's a ***** to clip!!


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2012)

haha might work different on dogs - I know for horses its apparently squeezing the upper lip that puts them into a more torpid state (thank you QI for random facts ).


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 21, 2012)

So what recipe's are you all using? I had a really good burger a while ago but I couldn't get their recipe.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> So what recipe's are you all using? I had a really good burger a while ago but I couldn't get their recipe.



Try this one.


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> > So what recipe's are you all using? I had a really good burger a while ago but I couldn't get their recipe.
> ...


You must be mistaken, I was asking for your guy's recipes for cat burgers, not a fake cake thing. :huh:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2012)

Kit- --- no cat! - they grow up fast indeed! 

Looks fairly big too - but wait there were two were there not


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow he's gotten big! Very hansome, too.
How's Rudy doing? Also growing up fast?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2012)

Valentino is doing well. 

Valentino likes to be greeted on the dining room table. All kinds of head butting, leaping head butting, belly rubbing, and purring and chipping. But once that's done he's gone. He rarely come around to join us. It's kinda sad. I think he just doesn't want to be around Pooper. 

Pooper, on the other hand LOVES being around us. He's at my feet right now. He loves to play, and we have our little games he goes nuts for.
He's slowly becoming a lot less aggressive with hand clawing and biting when we pay, which is cool. He's becoming a really fantastic friend.

Pooper has had some problems, like pooping in the bathtub. But I think we solved that with not only a second litter box, but really watching his diet.
We feed them the fresh, few ingredient, healthy food, but it turns out there are a couple things that don't agree with him, like rabbit. As we eliminate specific foods, we see he doesn't poop in the bath tub. Problem solved. One funny thing too, is he doesn't know how to cover his poop. It's really funny to watch him scrape at the top of the covered box, at the air, everywhere BUT covering his poo. LOL This was a problem because rabbit made his poo stink to high heaven. No more rabbit, no more stinky.

It's been fun watching them grow, and learn, and discover. Remember, they're my first kittens ever!
I wan more!


----------



## yerlem (Jun 16, 2012)

I read this whole thread as if reading a suspense book, trying to figure out weather or not you had declawed them...it appears you didn't, which makes me really happy.
Cat are complicated pets, I'm glad these 2 have a dedicated owner  we want more pictures, by the way!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I could go either way with declawing.
I'd rather not, but if a cat just can't  use them appropriately, off they go.

I am really happy that giving them enough scratching posts, where they want them, has really, really, really, kept errant clawing to a minimum. 
We just got a new couch, and they aren't touching it (digging claws into it). We also regularly trim them too.

Pooper is such a character, he makes me laugh so much.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad to see he is doing so well, David!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 16, 2012)

CONGRATS, MAN!

I love animals, but have always had a soft spot for cats in particular.  We have four of the silly things now- all Maine coons (actually... I think I mentioned that to you at "the other place")

Enjoy him/her.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh man this is an old thread.  Boy how he grew and cleaned up!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 24, 2012)

5DmkIII ISO 25600
Anderson Pooper


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2012)

I love that big black eye look he's giving you  - Bitter, I know you've a 5DMIII but come on now you can move out of the 30Watt lightbulb era and at least into the 50s


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet face on that kitty!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 24, 2012)

Our house is a cave. 
We like it that way. 
I left my flash at work.


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2012)

They got so big!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't tell them about the UberWhatsit!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 27, 2012)

Someday I'll get a picture of Valentino. Until then, I'll bore you to death with more Anderson Pooper.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

I just read this entire thread, laughing out loud at almost every post!   Every time I see "Anderson Pooper" - I totally crack up.  Thanks!!


----------



## yerlem (Jun 27, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Our house is a cave.
> We like it that way.
> I left my flash at work.



It's like a little song!
our hoooooouse is a caaaaaaaaaaaave
we like it that waaaaaaaaaay
I left my flash at work.I left my flash at work.I left my flash at work. uuuhouuuho

sorry, I'm sleepy


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't be sorry.
Failed Haiku.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 27, 2012)

He's getting big!


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 28, 2012)

Geez, I'm "liking" zombie posts 11 pages back without realizing it.  :/


----------



## Marcelle (Jun 28, 2012)

View attachment 12520


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 29, 2012)

I've added "Anderson Pooper" into my every-day vocabulary.  Any shots of Valentino?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2012)

Valentino lives in the shadows!


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2012)

You've a 5MIII - that thing kills shadows!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, come one!  I am just dying to use my newly renewed "like" button on a shot of the cutie Valentino!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

Here ya go...
(missed focus and all)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 3, 2012)

So sweet!  I love the 2nd shot


----------



## IByte (Jul 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> It fell asleep in my chest hair and is dreaming. Twitch, twitch.



It thinks it's a lion hunting a gazelle lol


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2012)

1st picture "Oh hai there"

2nd picture "WOWA is that a new one - its bigger than the last one!"


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

I just got a kitten
I just got a kitten
I just got a kitten
I wonder who it's from!

Oh. It's from our friends.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 4, 2012)

[h=5]Boreded Ceiling Cat makinkgz Urf n stuffs[/h]1 Oh hai. In teh beginnin Ceiling Cat maded teh skiez An da Urfs, but he did not eated dem.
2 Da Urfs no had shapez An haded dark face, An Ceiling Cat rode invisible bike over teh waterz.
3 At start, no has lyte. An Ceiling Cat sayz, i can haz lite? An lite wuz.4 An Ceiling Cat sawed teh lite, to seez stuffs, An splitted teh lite from dark but taht wuz ok cuz kittehs can see in teh dark An not tripz over nethin.5 An Ceiling Cat sayed light Day An dark no Day. It were FURST!!!1
6 An Ceiling Cat sayed, im in ur waterz makin a ceiling. But he no yet make a ur. An he maded a hole in teh Ceiling.7 An Ceiling Cat doed teh skiez with waterz down An waterz up. It happen.8 An Ceiling Cat sayed, i can has teh firmmint wich iz funny bibel naim 4 ceiling, so wuz teh twoth day.
9 An Ceiling Cat gotted all teh waterz in ur base, An Ceiling Cat hadz dry placez cuz kittehs DO NOT WANT get wet.10 An Ceiling Cat called no waterz urth and waters oshun. Iz good.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Overread (Jul 6, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaawwws!!! Love that little series of shots


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, I think those snaps say so much more as a triptych than stand alones.


----------



## mishele (Jul 7, 2012)

I love that set!! So stinkin cute!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 7, 2012)

I think the story is...

"What?"

"Yes, I'm listening."


"Dood, you're story boreded me to death!"


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2012)

1) What is sleepy time

2) Hey wait are you -- playing with that camera?

2) Play with meeee instead!!


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, Valentino is gorgeous! 

And your 3-shot set of the Stinker is very cute, too!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally! A decent one of Valentino.








...and some not so good:


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2012)

We have two cats, a solid black (Clementine), and a black/white long-hair feral (Kora).  Just can't get good shots of either.  The trick with Clementine is to get her to a place where there is some indirect back light to shine off her fur, but catching her in such a place is next to impossible.  And she doesn't understand the concept of "stay".  Yes, I know, she's a cat.  But my last cat, Winston, went where he was directed, and usually stayed at least a minute in whatever place I put him.  Clementine, on the other hand, is a free spirit.  So one of these days, I'll post one of her as well.  As for Kora, she's a wild one - becomes semi-civilized only when she's really hungry.  She definitely is not the posing type.  

So the fact that you got good shots of both Valentino and Stinker, shows you have some good photographic skills!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 9, 2012)

I appreciate the compliment, but it's really hard. I am not doing it seriously, with light, and stuff. I am trying to get them used to the camera, and it's noises. Valentino no longer jumps with the shutter click. Valentino looks away from the camera when you get close. Pooper tries to grab the camera when you get close, and gets closer if I am too far away. It's really funny, as I see you know full well. The camera struggles to focus black fur, but if his eye is visible, and there is some catch light, the camera grabs it well. I like the new focusing system on the ne camera, I expanded the focusing area, and had much more success in low light.

I brought my flashes home, and I'll try introducing them. But I KNOW, Valentino will flip out and Pooper will want to eat them. :lmao:

I am happy getting even some of the cute blurry images mostly because we have very few pictures of our old boy, and most from when he had cancer lip.

Oh god, I sound like a parent.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL - proud Kitty Daddy  ^^


----------



## kundalini (Jul 9, 2012)

Even though she is still a little camera shy, Gabby wanted to say Hi to Valentino and Pooper.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 9, 2012)

Is he "playing the Cello"?

How's Gabby doing? I haven't seen you update your "I got a cat" thread in a while.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is *S*he "playing the Cello"?



Is that what the kids are calling it these days? 

It was one of those times where you didn't want to watch, felt kinda Uncle Ernie all of a sudden, but you take the shot anyway. Knowing full well there will be a time that it's gonna crack me up. Welcome to my world. 

Gabby's doing fine. I haven't been blasting her with the camera because she still gets a little funny. She's done very well over the last few weeks about gonig outside and staying around. It's helping with the litter box thing too.


----------



## yrrebst (Jul 13, 2012)

ahh kittehs! Glad this one has a happy story!


----------



## rokvi (Jul 13, 2012)

My Other half volunteers for the RSPCA and has up to 15 cats and kittens here at any one time.  I even had to make a proper cattery for them. Its almost a full time job for my other half, even though its a hobby. My hobby is photography so I photograph them all the time, its good practice I must say. After they are old enough or well enough, they go back to the RSPCA and she gets a new batch. Now the RSPCA are using my photos! Im pretty chuffed at that. I was never much of a cat person but now...Well they are cute!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting new pictures today so I could find this thread. I just read the whole thing and enjoyed every second.
I love pretty much all animals and have had a few different kinds, but oh how the kitties tug at my heart! Yours are gorgeous and you are awesome to have rescued them both


----------

